# Can I use a Linksys USB Wireless adapter?



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I would like to network my HR21, but my PC is on the second floor. I saw an advertisement for a Linksys USB wireless adapter. I wonder if this device would work in the HR21's USB port to provide a wireless network connection to my Linksys WRT54G?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No you can not.

The only wireless devices that will work, are those that are wireless bridges.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

No, the HR20/HR21 do not support wireless USB adapters. You need a wireless adapter with an ethernet connection.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> No, the HR20/HR21 do not support wireless USB adapters. You need a wireless adapter with an ethernet connection.


Ok, who has a wireless adapter with ethernet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

allenn said:


> Ok, who has a wireless adapter with ethernet?


Linksys (They have an adapter and a switch)
D-Link
Buffalo

And a few others.
Do a search for Wirless Bridge or Gaming Adapter


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

allenn said:


> Ok, who has a wireless adapter with ethernet?


Linksys used to make one, basically they call them gaming adaptors, like for Xbox or PS2. If you like here are some wireless bridge options on newegg, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=wireless+bridge. Any of them will work, it all depends on how far away you will have the adaptor from the wireless router. The dual antenna versions are better but some trail and error will be needed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would also like to point out that powerline adapters are very well suited for this sort of task. After months of heartbreak with a Linksys WGA despite the help of some very talented people here, I chose a SlingLink Turbo and have been extremely satisfied.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do a search for Wirless Bridge or Gaming Adapter


And sometimes such products are also called "wireless ethernet converters."


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

convem24 said:


> ....... If you like here are some wireless bridge options on newegg, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=wireless+bridge..........


Thanks for the link. It was a great help. I am not familiar with wireless bridges. I guess I have some reading to do.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bwaldron said:


> And sometimes such products are also called "wireless ethernet converters."


Yes.

As posted in other threads...I use 3 Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP Ethernet Converters today. and have done so for some time. All operate with very succesful connections on 3 different DVRs.

These units have 4 ports for different devices. In one case, I have a HD DVR, HD DVD player, and a Sllingbox SOLO all connected and operating well on one Buffalo unit.


----------

